# Ethics Question



## cdnorth (May 26, 2022)

Hello, say a job is complete and the individual who planned to be the EOR leaves the company, wasn't actually registered in the state where the project is, or any other reason that someone who supervised/completed the design isn't able to seal the drawings. Is this ethical to have another engineer review the entire project, addresses any comments/concerns they have and then apply their seal to the construction drawings? Does the engineer who is sealing the drawings have to be involved throughout the design process?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (May 28, 2022)

The engineer would have to review the entire project and all design items/calculations. By signing the document they become liable for everything on the plans.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 7, 2022)

cdnorth said:


> Hello, say a job is complete and the individual who planned to be the EOR leaves the company, wasn't actually registered in the state where the project is, or any other reason that someone who supervised/completed the design isn't able to seal the drawings. Is this ethical to have another engineer review the entire project, addresses any comments/concerns they have and then apply their seal to the construction drawings? Does the engineer who is sealing the drawings have to be involved throughout the design process?


Some people might argue that the new EOR should redo all the calculations since it wasn't completed under their charge. But if they review all the calcs and it's all correct, is there any benefit to recreating the same calcs? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jun 15, 2022)

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Some people might argue that the new EOR should redo all the calculations since it wasn't completed under their charge. But if they review all the calcs and it's all correct, is there any benefit to recreating the same calcs? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


The benefit is to their peace of mind that they did their due diligence. If something bad happens, and they can't honestly attest to the fact that they recalculated everything, and confirmed the information before signing, then that could be a major problem for them.


----------



## East coast Engineer (Jun 22, 2022)

I have a similar question. 


An uncle of my friend wants me to help according to him "he has got everything designed by an architectural/structural firm. He is looking for a small change he said but going back to the Architect is tooo expensive". At the same time, my firm doesn't restrict us from doing moonlighting. I am a PE and wanted to do something on the side along with a non-PE who has experience in the residential design field.

My questions are :
*per ASCE code of ethics canon 2 part c " Engineers shall not affix their signatures or seals to any engineering plan or document dealing with the subject matter in which they lack competence by virtue of education or experience or to any such plan or document not reviewed or prepared under their supervisory control."*

a. if i oversight my friend's calcs and ensure that everything make sense should I then stamp the amended plan say the change to the patio or a wall etc?

b. Signing/stamping of one plan or portion of the plan would not make me liable for the whole house design? as I would only sign-off the calcs that I would check.

c. any other things that i need to think about before deciding to take or not to take the project?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 22, 2022)

East coast Engineer said:


> I have a similar question.
> 
> 
> An uncle of my friend wants me to help according to him "he has got everything designed by an architectural/structural firm. He is looking for a small change he said but going back to the Architect is tooo expensive". At the same time, my firm doesn't restrict us from doing moonlighting. I am a PE and wanted to do something on the side along with a non-PE who has experience in the residential design field.
> ...


I'm pretty sure you not in Louisiana, but below is what the Louisiana board rules say about revising work prepared by another licensee. Just provided to give things to think about. You state may provide similar guidance



> D. Licensees shall submit to a client only that work prepared by the licensee or under their responsible charge; however, licensees, as third parties, may complete, correct, revise, or add to the work of another licensee or other related design professional, if allowed by Louisiana law, when engaged to do so by a client, provided:
> 
> 1. the client furnishes the documentation of all such work submitted to him/her by the previous licensees or other related design professionals;
> 
> ...


----------

